# Obsession wax new products.



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

With obsession wax currently taking a break from the forum I wasn't sure where to put this post. So as it's primarily related to lsp's I've put it in here.

Obsession have been busy recently releasing new products and I would like to know if anyone has purchased any of the following and what their opinions on them are.

Duplex dual wax system.

Evolution ceramic wax coat.

Chroma.

Divine.

Glaze (wax based glaze).

Mystic ceramic glass sealant.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

They are really missed on this forum. Has anyone news of if and when they may return. Sorry, I have not purchased any of their new products since they left the forum but the only opinion I can offer after purchasing 21 of their waxes in the past and numerous other liquid products is that none disappointed me. I will start to buy their products again when they rejoin the forum as it is my policy to only buy from sponsors on here because of their help, advice, and postings of users on here.
regards
todds
PS I know this may be a little off topic


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Bump, anyone using obsession wax this weekend?


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm the same as Todd, miss the section on the forum.
Going by all of the products I've used these are bound to be great, sound interesting so maybe some reviews will pop up..


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

dave-g said:


> I'm the same as Todd, miss the section on the forum.
> Going by all of the products I've used these are bound to be great, sound interesting so maybe some reviews will pop up..


I do hope some reviews come up.

I'm very tempted to buy the glaze, chroma, evo ceramic and mystic so might put my own review up later in the year.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

I've used Divine, very easy wax to use. Mikej857 has done a review on it.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Typeroz said:


> I've used Divine, very easy wax to use. Mikej857 has done a review on it.


Mikej857's review of divine is the only one I've seen so far. I'm sure wilco has close links to obsession. 
Hopefully he might be able to share his opinion on some of the new products, if he's used them.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've also recently used the new evolution ceramic which a review was posted on facetube

The new glaze is also avaliable and another good product 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Ford8loke said:


> Mikej857's review of divine is the only one I've seen so far. I'm sure wilco has close links to obsession.
> Hopefully he might be able to share his opinion on some of the new products, if he's used them.


Haven't really used much of the new line up as I'm now carless. The glass sealant I've used a fair amount and that's fantastic. Clean your glass with whichever glass cleaner you usually use, spray a couple of mists of the sealant, spread and remove. So simple to use, it's been on my dad's car for a couple of months now and still working as day one. Very impressed with it.

Chroma and divine I've used once maybe twice. With everything going on in my life at the minute I can't honestly recall specific details on them sorry


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok i have used Chroma, divine and the glass sealant.

Chroma and divine are both and absolute treat to use and would recommend to anyone looking for a wax.

The glass sealant is easier to use, spray and wipe but ensure the glass is super clean first. I found one window hasnt took because it appears to have a greasy film still on it

any questions hit me up


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

scuba-phil said:


> Ok i have used Chroma, divine and the glass sealant.
> 
> Chroma and divine are both and absolute treat to use and would recommend to anyone looking for a wax.
> 
> ...


What colour paint did you use chroma on?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Somehow I totally forgot about the glass sealant, I've had it on the fiesta 3 months and its still sheeting as well as the day it was applied and 2 months on the new ka 

Its a breeze to use simply spray and wipe job done 

Having dug the collection out chroma is now to hand and will be tried on the black ka 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Mikej857 said:


> Somehow I totally forgot about the glass sealant, I've had it on the fiesta 3 months and its still sheeting as well as the day it was applied and 2 months on the new ka
> 
> Its a breeze to use simply spray and wipe job done
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your thoughts on chroma


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Ford8loke said:


> What colour paint did you use chroma on?


black dude


----------



## Marcel1973 (Mar 7, 2018)

Does someone know if there is a (big) difference between Obsession Wax Icon and Evolution Ceramic?


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Marcel1973 said:


> Does someone know if there is a (big) difference between Obsession Wax Icon and Evolution Ceramic?


Going from the description evo ceramic is more user friendly.
Evo has always been a montan based wax so maybe icon is carnauba based.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Marcel1973 said:


> Does someone know if there is a (big) difference between Obsession Wax Icon and Evolution Ceramic?


Hard one to answer, having used both waxes evolution is great and leaves a fantastic glossy finish and being evolution it can be layered one on top of the other and with its ceramic polymer is a great winter wax but during summer I have used it as a base and then topped it with luminous but that's not necessary as stand alone evolution ticks all the boxes

Icon is a great all rounder gives you the ceramic polymer so has fantastic durability and water behaviour and has a high gloss finish

Its a hard one to pick if I'm honest they are both fantastic waxes (yes I am biased)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahche7 (Jul 26, 2018)

The latest wax from Obsession is MignightV2 ~ 
ICON is great with dark color, with it's glossy look


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Icon works very nice with silver also.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have just ordered the new dew drops wax, I purchased the original morning dew at waxstock last year and the beading was immense and Jay has somehow managed to improve this so I'm eagerly awaiting its delivery

This week's wash saw the glass sealant still going strong 2 months after application and I didn't prep the glass like some have i simply did the usual wash process and then sprayed and wipes the sealant on and off 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Mikej857 said:


> I have just ordered the new dew drops wax, I purchased the original morning dew at waxstock last year and the beading was immense and Jay has somehow managed to improve this so I'm eagerly awaiting its delivery
> 
> This week's wash saw the glass sealant still going strong 2 months after application and I didn't prep the glass like some have i simply did the usual wash process and then sprayed and wipes the sealant on and off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the updates regarding the glass sealant.
I'm quite tempted by the midnight v2 pre order but also tempted by everything else obsession! 
This could be an expensive month.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just a quick one , managed to get my hands of a new pot of evolution ceramic a week or two ago , very nice wax ,fresh fruity aroma but not to over powering . Decided to give all three cars a top up as heading towards winter .
It's a hard wax but oils up very well , slightly firmer than standard evolution ,I used a dampened applicator it spreads well but again a slightly grabber feel than evo but I guess you expect this , it was left to haze for around 10 mins , I was anticipating removal to need arms like Popeye but was pleasantly surprised it was very easy and not grabby as I though just requiring one short pile cloth to remove then a plush one to buff the results were stunning lovely deep gloss and glassy reflections 
The beading not to shabby either 
Another winner from Jay in my opinion








































































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on evo ceramic .
The beading shots look great!


----------

